# Nicole Lim - Cal Strength Princess



## nikos_ (Mar 4, 2013)

Nicole Lim - Cal Strength Princess - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 4, 2013)

gay test :


who wouldn't bang her?


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 4, 2013)

She's tiny & animated & full of zeal. I like that.

Yeah, i'd hit  it. We'd both be the same size lying down.


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 4, 2013)

i bet she can place you within her legs


----------



## charley (Mar 4, 2013)

....me likey mucho...........very cute


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 4, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> gay test :
> 
> 
> who wouldn't bang her?


this is a gay question, why dont you come out of the closet already


----------



## oliolz (Mar 4, 2013)

fap mode initiated


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 4, 2013)

i want to sit down naked and have her do seated squats on my dick


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 4, 2013)

box squats?


----------



## WizarD.of.Oz (Mar 4, 2013)

face squats!


----------



## Watson (Mar 5, 2013)

shot knees, violent inclinations, anal or gtfo


----------



## Sims (Mar 5, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> gay test :
> 
> 
> who wouldn't bang her?



KillerofSaints wouldn't, because he knows she is everything his wife is not --> too good for him.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 5, 2013)

gimmick account above, oh the disappoint, hope you like red bitch


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 5, 2013)

She is a total badass.


----------

